# Rally Armor mud flaps



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

I know member on here have them installed. I'm trying to find out how they installed them. Any help/walk through would be great.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I actually just put mine on last week and love them. How far are you looking for them to stick out? I didn't want to have them too far just enough to make it so the mud doesn't sling up on the car. 









Sorry for the dirty car lol. Will have to get some clean pics of it tomorrow. The mud on it was there before install. Now they are on there I don't get any. As for install I used the factory plastic push rivets in the front and added another 3 rivets to each. The rear I used the factory screw on top and a longer screw with some spacers for the lower then added a plastic push pin on the inside. They done budge. The rear I cut down to fit along the factory plastic then the width of the tire and front just cut about an inch off. Pretty much once i got the drivers side set i used them to drill holes and cut the passenger side. Didn't really want them sticking way out at wanna be rally status but enough to be effective. Like I said I like them. Got mine from tirerack for about $26 shipped. Worth every penny. Can get better pics of mounting tomorrow if interested

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Could you put some of the mounting pics up? I'm very curious of the rears. I look on my 2014 LTZ RS and there is a 1/2" gap easy between the fender lip and the inner wheel liner.


----------

